# [semi-off] install uefi, boot w8 seulement! :( [RÉSOLU!]

## truc

note: suite à une fausse manip, j'avais posté ce message à la suite d'un autre, le re-voici tout seul comme un grand!

Salut!

Je suis en train de me casser la tête sur un PC qui n'est même pas pour moi et j'avoue que je pete un câble là!

Je parle d'un portable asus x401a, qui semble sympa, bon, j'essaie d'installer une debian dessus et c'est en full UEFI, donc, j'trouve pas de clefs USB avec efi alors je boot en pxe, j'fais l'installation etc... mais, j'arrive forcément au moment ou on se mord la queue...

j'ai bien installé grub-efi-amd64, lancé un grub-install /dev/sda, qui a créé un fichier efi dans /boot/efi/EFI/debian/machin.efi, mais au démarrage je n'ai que windows 8 qui démarre, pas de possibilité de séléctionner autre chose HELP (au passage, c'est tout sauf intuitif le win8, j'y comprends rien, j'ai du chercher sur internet comment on éteignait le bouzin! pour vous dire!!!)

Bref, je lis que sysrescue est normalement compatible EFI, ok cool, j'vais pouvoir lancer le efibootmgr pour configurer EFI, sauf que quand je suis la doc pour l'installer sur une clée USB ça prépare le MBR et de puis même, je ne peux pas démarrer dessus, "Ça" ne veut pas...

Bref, help! siouplait! J'sais que c'est pas gentoo, mais là j'ai plus d'idée.... Balancez vos idées, je ferai le tri!

merciiii! :Smile:  :Smile: 

EDIT: bon, apparemment, je peux éditer le menu UEFI avec easyBCD depuis windows, ce qui va peut-être m'éviter de me casser la tête avec cette clée USB. C'est franchement pas gagné, d'ailleurs, depuis windows, j'ai beau chercher sur le net, mais il ne semble pas possible d'afficher les UUID de nos partitions, pratique dans mon cas...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## truc

Bon, en feintant comme un malpropre(copie du grubx64.efi _sur_ /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi, j'arrive enfin au menu grub! J'pensais que c'était gagné, mais apparemment non  :Sad:  écran noir au lancement, pas de message(même en enlevant le flag 'quiet')

Bref, c'est vraiment la lose là  :Laughing:   (on remercie le mode legacy PXE qu'asus à bien voulu mettre dans son système...)

----------

## El_Goretto

Secure-boot désactivé dans le "BIOS/EFI"?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, à partir d'un LiveCD, avec ta partition ef00 de mounté que te retourne ceci :

```

# efibootmgr -v

```

Tu devrais avoir quelque chose du genre :

```

Boot0005* gentoo        HD(1,800,64000,08fba7fc-bae9-43dd-8842-298beb809665)File(\EFI\gentoo\grubx64.efi)

Boot0007* Windows Boot Manager  HD(1,800,32000,ba0637ed-2ab2-43a3-a8d0-7751bde4e751)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS

```

Est-ce que tu utilises Grub2 ?

Regarde ici : 

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/UEFI

https://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Grub2

Enfin, pour démarrer ton GRub2 ou ton kernel, il doit être ici si tu veux forcer manuellement :

/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI

----------

## truc

@El_Goretto: oui, désolé, avec toutes ces galères j'en ai oublié de préciser le début de mes déboires! Oui, le secure boot est desactivé, ça aura été l'étape la plus simple jusque là!)

@d2_racing: bon, justement, y'a pas de lecteur de cd sur cette bête de course, j'ai bien lu que sysrescuecd gérait le boot en full EFI, sauf que quand je prépare la clée USB en suivant la doc ça ne prépare pas une clée USB bootable en EFI, et j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver de la doc, je vais voir ce que je trouve sur tes liens.

Mais jusque là impossible donc de lancer efibootmgr, je pensais avoir trouvé un équivalent sur windows: easyBCD, mais ça ne semble pas vraiment possible de configurer le boot EFI avec.

Quand à ton astuce pour forcer le boot manuellement, c'est justement ce que j'ai dû faire pour avoir le menu grub, la grosse (grosse grosse) nuance étant que contrairement à ce qui est documenté PARTOUT, je suis face à un PC apparemment hacké par MS puisque c'est /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi qui est "utilisé" par défaut. (et oui, j'en ai bien sué pour arriver à cette conclusion de m...!  :Laughing:  )

J'vous tiens au jus si j'trouve des infos intéressantes!

Merci en tout cas!

EDIT: la doc de fedora semble décrire la préparation d'une clée USB "UEFI", j'vais tester ça

--> hum hum hum, j'arrive effectivement à entammer un démarrage sur la clée USB en mode UEFI (je vois le menu grub2), mais... ḉa ne va pas plus loin, il y a un problème de signature me dit-on (avec/sans le secure boot activé) et le chargement du noyau échoue..................

--> ceci étant dit, pour faire une clée 'UEFI', il suffit de faire un dd de l'iso d'une ditrib "prête" sur le périphérique USB, je reteste donc avec sysrescue..

--> pas mieux, pire même

--> apparemment, j'n'ai pas eu de chance avec le 'spin' LXDE de fedora que j'ai choisi, j'essaie le principale(KDE), je passe le menu grub et à priori le chargement du noyau(et ce même avec le secure boot (Binary is verified by the vendor certificate)), mais.... rien de plus, je ne dépasse pas ce stade (oui, également en secure boot désactivé...)

--> Il semble possible de faire un boot UEFI PXE, j'ai fait une installation via PXE (normal, pas UEFI), y'a moyen que ça soit le bout de mon tunnel!

--> bouh! le premier essai rapide échoue avec un problème de licenses incompatible, j'imagine que c'est parce-que j'ai généré le bootx64.efi (qui va être chargé par tftp à l'instar du pxelinux.0 en boot PXE normal) avec tous les modules(j'ai juste suivi la doc d'ubuntu), j'vais retenter avec un truc plus fin...

--> re-bouh! Nouveau problème pour l'UEFI PXE: 

```
dnsmasq-tftp[22633]: error 8 User aborted the transfer received from 10.10.10.12

dnsmasq-tftp[22633]: failed sending /var/tftp/bootx64-debmini.efi to 10.10.10.12

dnsmasq-tftp[22633]: sent /var/tftp/bootx64-debmini.efi to 10.10.10.12
```

nan, mais c'est pas possible!? Quelqu'un m'en veut! J'vais essayé avec un autre serveur tftp, avec la chance que j'ai avec ce pc, tout est possible!

--> j'ai essayé avec atftpd, pas d'erreur remontée, j'ai reporté l'affaire dans la ML de dnsmasq, c'est peut-être un bug?(deukideukoa je n'en suis pas sûr mais bon...)

--> L'ensemble des documents que l'on trouve ici(Managing EFI Boot Loaders for Linux by Rod Smith) permet vraiment de faire un point sur tout l'bouzin...

--> j'en suis là: lorsque je démarre en mode UEFI, j'arrive au menu grub, le chargement du noyau+initrd semble avoir lieu, mais là, pouf, écran noir et plus rien(oui, j'ai attendu...), pourtant, je peux démarrer en mode normal sur les liveUSB de fedora&Ubuntu et le matériel semble être reconnu suffisamment pour pouvoir démarrer(j'ignore donc vraiment où se situe mon problème!)

--> bon, je me lance donc dans l'installation/configuration de elilo en lieu et place de grub2(syslinux à un support balbutiant de UEFI, mais c'est encore trop récent et pas encore packagé), puis si ça ne marche encore pas, j'installerai rEFInd, et si c'est toujours un échec j're-compile le noyau avec les options intégrée et je le colle dans /boot/efi, normalement c'est possible de démarrer directement dessus en UEFI depuis le 3.3. Bref, il me reste des solutions potentielles donc!

--> bon, elilo se configure très bien, maintenant, j'ai quasiment le même problème que depuis début, le noyau et l'initrd semblent se charger, mais après, rien, sauf que là, le pc redémarre, c'est surement une indication que "ça va mal"! :/ Je pense que je vais passer à l'étape de la configuration manuelle d'un noyau pour voir:(

--> bon avec tout ça, j'commence à être un chaud de l'UEFI moi!  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

--> bon, j'm'y suis remis un peu ce soir, juste avant de rédémarrer automatiquement elilo semble vouloir afficher un message, ou du moins il l'affiche un dixième de seconde, donc après 300 mille reboot et un peu de persistence rétinienne j'en suis arrivé à ce message d'erreur "??? memory map has changed ???" plus d'autres trucs

une petite recherche rapide m'amène sur cette question sur stackexchange: How can I tell if I have a bug with my kernel or with my UEFI firmware? et cette réponse non commentée ni validée, mais quand même!:

 *Quote:*   

> Apparently it was a bug with the UEFI firmware, as described in the release notes for intels 0053 firmware update. However DO NOT install it. It will brick your motherboard! Well done intel. Yet another reason not to have UEFI.

 

C'est pas le même firmware que je sache mais ça ne sent pas bon pour moi en tout cas  :Sad:  j'verrais plus tard pour un éventuel flashage

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne vais sans doute pas t'être d'un grand secours truc mais il semble d'après ce planet gentoo que tu as peut-être vu, que sabayon s'en tire plutôt pas mal alors sait-on jamais qu'un essai te soit salutaire.

Et puis tu peux toujours le contacter pour analyser davantage où se situerait le problème ?

btw, j'avais lu ci et là les déboires (à fins heureuses) de d2_racing et de Diego pour faire fonctionner ce... cette... enfin, le machin-là mais ton retour d'expérience me conforte pas mal dans mon opinion à son sujet   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je n'ai pas fait de recherches à ce propos mais le monde BSD il en dit/vit quoi de ce changement ?

Courage   :Sad: 

Note pour plus tard: trouver un moyen de s'en tenir éloigné en plus des *kit.

----------

## truc

pfiou!

La fin heureuse approche: j'viens de 'flasher' le bios avec la toute dernière version disponible sur le site d'asus depuis le 7 janvier 2013, C'est du récent tout ça! (bon, une fois dans le bios on apprend qu'il date de décembre 2012, mais quand même!)

Bon, bref, j'boot enfin en UEFI, ça aura vraiment été la misère!

Remarque positive pour cet asus X401A, il suffit de mettre le firmware sur une partition accessible depuis le "bios" et ça se fait sans windows, donc, pas mal.

Par contre, j'comprends pas trop, on parle de BIOS partout, même dans l'interface, je croyais avoir compris que l'UEFI remplaçait le BIOS et n'en était pas une surcouche, est-ce juste un abus de language ou vraiment j'avais mal compris et le BIOS reste parmi nous?

Sinon, merci boozo pour la suggestion sabayon, si une j'avais réussi à trouvé une iso récente (style une nightly j'sais pas quoi), j'aurai probablement essayé ça d'abord, mais j'étais dans un état d'impatience prononcée et j'ai flashé à la barbare (à prononcer avec l'accent british!)

Bon, c'est presque résolu tout ça!

EDIT: mouais, bah pas si vite en fait, le boot semble aléatoire, ça m'fatigue vraiment cette histoire...

----------

## truc

Bon, c'est enfin résolu, ça roule! (j'peux enfin faire joujou avec efibootmgr! démarrer sur un vrai OS tout ça  :Wink:  )

Ce fut laborieux!

Morale: ce n'est pas forcément chez "nous" le problème!

Morale 2: les messages d'erreurs c'est BIEN, avoir le temps de les lires c'est MIEUX  :Laughing: 

Ça sera tout pour mon experience UEFI pour l'instant, je m'en vais remettre le PC à son (futur) propriétaire!

Merci pour votre soutien  :Exclamation: 

----------

